# my babies! (alot of pics! lol)



## frankie-t- (Mar 23, 2008)

*My 1st Rat... Spunky!!!* Big fat gaffa rat!! 













































*My 2nd Rat to keep spunky company... Giz!* Spunkys side-kick! lol 



























*My 3rd Rat... Daisy!!!* my lil sweetie!































































*My 4th Rat lol..... BoB!*  Kiddo, off his rocker!! :lol: 













































*And.......My 5th Rat Rosie! i got her yesterday to keep daisy company *  













































*look what i found when i was playin with her today on her chest!*


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww theyre gorgeous.
daisy looks just like my hunni.


----------



## Ribbon (Mar 26, 2008)

Awww! Your rats are just too adorable!

I love your grey rat - that heart shape is JUST TOOO CUTE!!!! OMG!!!


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

AWWWWWWWW!!!! SO ADORABLE!! That heart shape on your Rosie I believe......so sweet^_______^


----------



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

You have very pretty babies!


----------



## naturegirl (Mar 11, 2008)

AWWWWWW OMG I'm absolutely in love with bob and rosie<3<3<3<3
don't tell my bf hahaha

sooo cuteeeeee!!!!!!!!1


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

Awww they are all sooo cute!!!!!! But I have to ask did you quarantine any of them? You said you got daisy yesterday but she is already with all the other rats??


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

They are all so cute!


----------



## frankie-t- (Mar 23, 2008)

lol they said thank you!  

yep!... that heart on rosie is well cute! lol 8)


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

they are all so beautiful, i especially love the color of rosie and that little heart on her chest is too precious!


----------



## frankie-t- (Mar 23, 2008)

lol rosie is special... she was the last of the litter and there was 19 kittens! lol she is sweet n i think she can tell when im upset 'coz she gives me kisses and wont leave me alone lol


----------

